# E3 Visa - Job Promotion



## AussieJester (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been scouring the internet and this forum for a solid answer.

I am in the US on an E3 visa Just secured a promotion, whilst I have a new role and intent to stay working form the company, my question is this.

Can I renew my E3 or do I need a new one because I have a new job. Also I would prefer not to go back to AUS to do this , I have heard renewals in Barbados are pretty straight forward. I haven't seen much on new E3 visas.

Any help / advice appreciated.


----------



## shakan11 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi, I'm not sure on the first part of your question re renewing or getting a new one (isn't it the same thing???)
However you can definitely go to an embassy that is not Australia. I actually got my initial E3 in Montreal. I have a friend who went to Barbados when he changed his job and said it was very straight forward. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, if you're working for the same employer and in the same occupation, you should just be able to remain on the existing visa. But you should ask your employer on this. They should be able to determine if the visa they brought you over on still applies in your new role.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

